# Keeping temperature on nymphs?



## HempKnight (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey everyone! Well I know that some mantids need to be kept at warmer temperatures and I know that heat pads can help. What my question is how do you keep 50 nymphs at that temperature? Once they hatch most people would separate them to stop cannibalism and you can’t put a heat pad on every single one of them.

I was thinking a heat lamp with a thermostat but that can be like a $80 investment. Wondering what everyone’s techniques are!! Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

My technique? Everybody stays at room temperature.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 16, 2007)

I also keep mine at room temp but do have a small heater for the colder winter months.

It can get a might chilly at night.


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 16, 2007)

> My technique? Everybody stays at room temperature.


Would that just make them grow a little bit slower? I was thinking about just keeping them all at room temperature but wasn't sure what would happen. I live in San Diego so it doesn’t get that cold.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

> > My technique? Everybody stays at room temperature.
> 
> 
> Would that just make them grow a little bit slower? I was thinking about just keeping them all at room temperature but wasn't sure what would happen. I live in San Diego so it doesn’t get that cold.


Grow slower? My bug room is about 78 or 80 this time of year which is perfect. In winter it is about 72. No issues.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 17, 2007)

usually room temp is fine but if you live in the uk you do have to improvise in the winter there ara a fw ways todo it, get a big glass tank and place your cups in there and heat the whole tank rather than the individual cups  or do what i do and convert a cuboard into a mini bug room, stick in some shelves some lights to give off heat and some vents to keep airflow and presto, you can get some cuboards stupidly cheap borrow a saw and hew presto

or buy and heat a shed


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to need to use some extra heating methods this winter. My house gets extra cold when the show falls.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Temperature really isn't that important. With nearly all common species, all you need is room temperature.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 18, 2007)

depends how cold your rooms gets doesnt it  i think 10 deg C is cold enough to employ heat sources oh i wish i had double glazing


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

Room temp. is alright during summer as you are in San Diego. If it gets below 70F during winter, you can use heat lamp or heat pad but watch out for the humidity being too low. Keeping the mantis away from window and wall (facing outdoor) will also help. I placed most of my cages next to fridge and water dispenser which generate heat to keep them warm during winter night.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

If it gets too cold, I put them in my stove. :lol:


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Microwave works too. :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Not mine, it hardly heats at all.


----------

